
Open Problems in Robotics - erehweb
https://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2020/07/29/open-problems-in-robotics/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> I really have no idea what “computer scientists” in current year get up to.
Seems like it should be what they’re doing! I guess they’d rather pay
theorists to tell them new architectures aren’t worth doing, than pay people
to innovate.

I liked the article. But the reason we have shit solutions for the problems
the article lists is because they are really hard to attack with our current
technology and knowledge. Who's going to develop a new science of computation?
If it's so easy to do - why doesn't the author do it?

The article is right. We're stuck at a primitive stage of computer science
where pointless dithering like GPT-3 is causing huge hype because it remotely
resembles something that our computers can't do.

But we're stuck anyway. Bashing computer scientists for being mere humans
won't change that.

------
AtomicOrbital
animals move using muscles which exert force by contraction and typically come
in pairs so a limb or equivalent moves by coordinated contractions ... to me
this is an open problem which deserves more attention

